# From Nehru Trophy Boat Races, Alappuzha



## Frequency (Jan 8, 2011)

*Nehru Trophy Boat Race, Alappuzha, Kerala*

This is conducted every year in backwaters of Alappuzha(Aleppey), which attracts tourists from all over the World to here; some scenes from there...

No manipulations other than normal

*1*








*2*






*3*






*4*






*5*






Addition of images through edition of posting will continue...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh dear! Those dragon boats are suuuper looong! I have photographed a dragon boat race before, but those boats fit 20+1 people - never as many as THESE do! Wow. 

I like 3, which shows the shape of the boat and not only rows of people on water, and I like the panning photo (last - so far). Nicely done.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you LaFoto 

Regards


----------



## Formatted (Jan 9, 2011)

Like the first 4. Not a fan of number 5!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Formatted

regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

*6*






*7*






*8*


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jan 9, 2011)

Your last three are good. The 6 and 8 could use a little less contrast and 7 could use a touch more. 

The rest in your first post all have potential but all suffer from poor editing. Weird colors, too much contrast. #4 looks like it's a small crop from a much larger area and loses sharpness because of it. You missed some spots on the fake panning in #5. The worst spots are around the life jacket and the front of the boat.


----------



## arvardz (Jan 9, 2011)

cool photos, thoes boats are huge!!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Dan for your detailed analyses

Thanks arvards for your liking

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 10, 2011)

*9*






*10*






*11*






*12*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 13, 2011)

*13*






*14*






*15*






*16*






*17*


----------



## Frequency (Jan 14, 2011)

*18*






*19*






*20*






*21*






*22*


----------



## polymoog (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice series, can't believe those boats don't sink!

Agree with La Foto, really good composition in the 3rd one


----------



## Frequency (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Polymoog

Regards


----------

